# Alpha Male



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi again, I've mentioned in the past about Koa play-biting me and barking a lot, and I've tried some of the methods I've found in books, on this site, etc. and it doesn't seem to be working. I called BarkBusters and they told me he needed to be taught that I am the "alpha male," and that they would teach me how to become the alpha for the low price of $600. While the program does sound really great, I just don't have that kind of money. Does anyone know of any videos or quick-read books on teaching your puppy that you are the "pack leader?"

Thanks.
From one pack leader to another.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I know there are some people on here that will be able to answer this better but here is what i know. You will have to start doing everything first. You eat before he does. He doesn't get any food until you are completely done. You go throw the door first. You go up the stairs first. Don't let him sleep in bed with you.

Who's In Charge Here?
Becoming the Leader of the Pack


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

A good free article is on the link below:

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/alpha1.html

Good luck!


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

A good free article is on the link below:

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/alpha1.html

Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mpd_@Nov 4 2005, 02:42 PM
> *A good free article is on the link below:
> 
> http://www.canismajor.com/dog/alpha1.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I skimmed the article but I have to say I think some of their thoughts are a bit outdated. The info that Lexi's Mom provided seems more in line with today's thinking. In this link, I especially do not like their first "exercise". That sort of stuff is not needed, IMHO. I think it is one's behavior that makes all the difference like the stuff Kristi mentioned such as entering the room first, eating first, etc. Also, being in charge of the toys. 

My first Maltese, Rosebud, was alpha for the 12 years I had her and I never knew how to reverse things. I tried some of those dominance techniques and it just made it worse. I didn't know about changing my behavior and attitude. Thank goodness I know better now with K & C and our relationship is the way it should be.

For those of you with "alpha issues", JMM (Jackie), one of our SM members is extremely knowledgable and experienced in this subject and here is what she posted in another thread about being alpha. I really think it is so true:

I have a comment on "alpha" theory first. I don't really like that word. A lot of people understand it, but when you have behavior issues, it is a relationship and communication problem. It is about the dog looking to you for guidance, but not necessarily about dominance or being strong and bossy. I'm a tiny person and very gentle and quiet with my dogs. We work on our relationship and understand each other. I'm the boss for sure, but alpha and dominance have so many bad connotations and don't describe how we are a team and work together. 

Here is a great thread if you need help in this area. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=5177 
Read JMM's posts there... you will be glad you did!!


----------



## Koa (Oct 11, 2005)

Ooooooh, thanks for all of this info... I looked at the "Nothing in Life is for Free" training program and it looks really promising. A little bit of Alpha but in a more gentle way. Now I just have to convince my husband to do all of these things. He is used to having a cat which didn't really need much training, so whenever I try to get him to "behavior train" Koa, he is reluctant. Maybe I should train him first...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you want a nice, short book on a leadership program, purchase Susan Garrett's Ruff Love. 

A leadership program and getting into a positive obedience class are the best way to establish the relationship you want.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I agree with alot of stuff that they discuss with the owner securing the Alpha position with their pup. I just started walking him a little bit on a leash and make sure he walks behind me, which he does anyway.


One thing I DON'T like, though...is the part about eating before they eat and then feed them. I always feed him first, then I feel guilt free enough to eat. How can you have that little hungry puppy face stare at you while he's hungry?? I wouldn't be able to eat. If I feed him first...then even if he sits and stares at me while I am eating...I know he is full, so there is no guilt.

Some of that Alpha stuff, well I just can't adhere to.


----------

